# headaches



## gixxer666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Anyone getting headaches from grf 1-29 and ghrp6 combo 100mcgs of each 3x a day? I am getting headaches,hunger and tiredness.
Thanks


----------



## old_man (Nov 9, 2012)

gixxer666 said:


> Anyone getting headaches from grf 1-29 and ghrp6 combo 100mcgs of each 3x a day? I am getting headaches,hunger and tiredness.
> Thanks


Don't know if you're still interested by I ran the same dosages for a time and had no headaches. I the switched the ghrp6 out and replaced it with Ipamorelin. Ipa is a little more expensive but is very 'clean', no sides. Ghrp6 is known to cause significant hunger 
in most users, Not the case with Ipa.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 9, 2012)

The only reason I take ghrp6 is for the hunger... Never had headaches from any peptide


----------

